
Twitter is low-expectation IRC - terpua
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/twitter_is_lowe.html
======
far33d
"[IRC] is the geek equivalent of being stoner, by the way, with roughly the
same effect on cognition."

That's hilarious b/c I've been in previous lives, both a stoner and an IRCer,
and I can't believe I never thought of this.

